# need recommendation for covering 7'x13' glass patio door



## Wintermute (Jun 13, 2009)

The home theater room in my new house has a 7 foot x 13 foot glass patio door. Directly behind the listening area. I want to treat it with an acoustical curtain. Anybody have a recommendation? I've seen a few websites saying they'll custom make a curtain. Has anybody tried these?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wintermute said:


> The home theater room in my new house has a 7 foot x 13 foot glass patio door. Directly behind the listening area. I want to treat it with an acoustical curtain. Anybody have a recommendation? I've seen a few websites saying they'll custom make a curtain. Has anybody tried these?


Do you also need to block out light with the acoustical curtain? 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh, and welcome to Home Theater Shack. And Happy New Year!


----------



## Wintermute (Jun 13, 2009)

Ideally the back of the curtain would reflect some of the sun's heat and keep it out of the room. But I don't need black-out since most of my HT usage is during the evening.


----------

